# Comparison of confessions



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 23, 2008)

Am I reading correctly that the Savoy Declaration is basically the WCF congregational style?


Also what is the difference between the first and second LBC?


----------



## eqdj (Nov 24, 2008)

I believe a reading of the introductory "Letter to the Judicial and Impartial Reader" for the 1677/89 Baptist Confession of Faith should should prove beneficial to you and answer both your questions.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, the Savoy is basically a revision of the WCF from the Congregational perspective, just as the 1677/1689 LBCF is a revision of the WCF from the Baptist perspective. 

For a WCF-Savoy comparison, see here:

Center for Reformed Theology and Apologetics - The Savoy Declaration of Faith and Order 1658


----------

